# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Chimba Express [Ramadan IV, Αγαπητός Α]

## mwm 1969

μηπως υπαρχουν πληροφοριες για το ιστορικο τατιανα αγαπητου
ή και το αγαπητος? εμαθα οτι το πρωτο βρισκεται στα Εμιρατα.

----------


## nautikos

To *Αγαπητος Α* ειχε φυγει νωριτερα, με το ονομα Ramadan IV συμφωνα με το _equasis_. Για το *Τατιανα Αγαπητου* ξερω οτι πριν λιγα χρονια βρισκοταν στην _Κερκυρα_, αλλα το _equasis_ το δινει ακομα να εχει το ιδιο ονομα. Πιστευω ομως οτι εχει φυγει, πολυ πιθανο και για scrap...

----------


## despo

Μηπως υπαρχει καμμια φωτογραφια τους ?.

----------


## mwm 1969

> Μηπως υπαρχει καμμια φωτογραφια τους ?.


κατι εχω !!..το θεμα ειναι οτι πρεπει να σκαναρω κατι σκονισμενα αρνητικα..
το τατιανα αγαπητου ΙΙ σταματησε απο κερκυρα το 2004 και μετα
απο πειραια αναχωρησε για εμιρατα

----------


## Ellinis

Στο πνέυμα, της "εβδομάδας Ιόνιου" να πάμε και στην Κέρκυρα, κάπου τη δεκαετία του 70. Ανάμεσα σε άμαξες και οχήματα αντίκες, το "Αγαπητός Α."

Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1967 στο Πέραμα και έμεινε στη γραμμή ως το 2002 οπότε πουλήθηκε σε Λιβανέζους ως Ramadan IV. Παρέμενε ενεργό το 2006 υπό σημαία Ονδούρας.

agapit.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Σε πρώτο πλάνο το σαραβαλάκι του Νέστορα που έψαχνε την κόρη του Κατσαρού στο "Η αρχόντισσα  και ο αλήτης".

----------


## JIMMARG75

Aπό την ταινία Η αρχόντισα και ο αλήτης.Το ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΣ Α.Δεν είναι πολύ καλές οι φώτο,αλλά κάτι φαίνεται. CORFU για σένα.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74628

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74629

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74630

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74631

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74632

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ένα πλοίο για το οποίο αρκετές αναφορές υπάρχουν στο φόρουμ, αλλά δεν είχε μέχρι σήμερα δικό του θέμα.

29.jpg
_Περιοδικό FERRIES_

Κατασκευασμένο ως _ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΣ Α_ το _1967_ στο ναυπηγείο _ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ - Σωτηριάδη_ στο Πέραμα, με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 2867_ και _IMO 6727090_.

Naftika xronika_1966.jpg
_Ναυτικά Χρονικά - 1966_

Με μεγάλες ομοιότητες με το προηγηθέν στο ίδιο ναυπηγείο _ΑΦΑΙΑ_ του Αργοσαρωνικού, και πανομοιότυπο βέβαια με το μετέπειτα (1969) αδελφό πλοίο _ΤΑΤΙΑΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΥ_. Δούλεψε για όλα του τα χρόνια στην χώρα μας στις γραμμές της Κέρκυρας, και όπως έχει ειπωθεί και από άλλα μέλη του φόρουμ, "πρωταγωνίστησε" νεότευκτο ακόμα το 1968 σε παλιά Ελληνική ταινία.

Movie.jpg

Διαγράφεται οριστικά από τα Ελληνικά νηολόγια το _2003_, όταν και πωλείται σε χώρα του εξωτερικού. Μετονομάζεται σε *RAMADAN IV* υπό σημαία Ονδούρας και αναχωρεί από την χώρα μας για την Δυτική Αφρική, όπου και συνεχίζει μέχρι και σήμερα να δραστηριοποιείται ανάμεσα Καμερούν και Ισημερινής Γουινέας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε το _ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΣ Α_ κατά τα πρώτα στάδια της κατασκευής του στο ναυπηγείο Ναυτίλος - Σωτηριάδη του Περάματος εν έτει 1967. Δεξιά στη φωτό το _ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ_.

screenshot_Shipyard.jpg 

Screenshot από παλιά ελληνική ταινία.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Φεβρουάριος 2011_, και στο νησί Corisco της Ισημερινής Γουινέας (Δυτική Αφρική) συναντώνται δύο φέρρυ που στην χώρα μας δεν είχαν βρεθεί ποτέ μαζί, αφού δούλευαν το μεν _ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΣ Α_ (σε πρώτο πλάνο) στην Κέρκυρα και το _ΘΑΣΟΣ Ι_ στην Θάσο.

flickr_Joaquin Giraldo M_05.jpg
*Πηγή :** flickr - Joaquin Giraldo M*.

----------


## leo85

Ι δες Γιώργο πόσο μικρός είναι ο κόσμος, δεν συναντήθηκαν στον τόπο τους και συναντήθηκαν στη ξενιτιά.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΣ Α_, η παντόφλα της Βουγιουκλάκη και του Παπαμιχαήλ, _στην Κέρκυρα_ σε άγνωστη χρονολογία.

----------


## CORFU

image.jpgΚέρκυρα 1998

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία κάπως μπερδεμένη ιστορία που διαδραματίστηκε στο Λάγος της Νιγηρίας τις τελευταίες ημέρες, μας ξαναθυμίζει την παλιά μας παντόφλα της Κέρκυρας.

Να πούμε κατ' αρχάς ότι το πλοίο τα τελευταία χρόνια, τουλάχιστον από το _2013_, έχει μετονομαστεί από RAMADAN IV σε _CHIMBA EXPRESS_ (!!!). Με αυτό λοιπόν το όνομα, πιάστηκε πριν λίγες ημέρες, _25 Απριλίου 2018_, από το πολεμικό ναυτικό της Νιγηρίας στα ανοιχτά του Λάγος, ενώ μετέφερε 406 απελαθέντες για διάφορα αδικήματα από το Μάλι, τον Νίγηρα, το Μπενίν, τη Νιγηρία και το Τόγκο. Και μίλησα παραπάνω περί "μπερδεμένης ιστορίας", διότι το πλοίο είχε αποπλεύσει στις 20 Απριλίου από την Γκαμπόν, από όπου επίσης απελάθηκαν οι 406 επιβάτες του έχοντας προηγουμένως αντιμετωπίσει σκληρή μεταχείριση όπως δήλωσαν αργότερα στις Νιγηριανές αρχές. Αρκετά μπλεγμένη ιστορία, και όποιος ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί να διαβάσει πολλά περισσότερα _εδώ_.

Το πλοίο φυσικά δεν έφερε συσκευή AIS (αστεία πράγματα για την δυτική -τουλάχιστον- Αφρική) και οι Νιγηριανές αρχές στην διαδικασία που ακολούθησαν για να το ταυτοποιήσουν....... ανακάλυψαν ότι επίσημα είναι ακόμα καταχωρημένο ως _RAMADAN IV_ υπό σημαία _Ονδούρας_, ενώ βέβαια στην πραγματικότητα έχει μετονομαστεί εδώ και πολλά χρόνια σε _CHIMBA EXPRESS_ και ακόμα περισσότερα χρόνια φέρει σημαία και νηολόγιο _Καμερούν_ !!!!!

Τέλος, ας δούμε και κάποιες φωτογραφίες της πάλαι ποτέ ...αρχοντοπαντόφλας του Παπαμιχαήλ και της Βουγιουκλάκη, όλες από το συγκεκριμμένο περιστατικό, στο Λάγος της Νιγηρίας την _25η Απριλίου 2018_.

01.jpg__03.jpg__04.jpg__02.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Έξι μήνες μετά την επανεμφάνιση του στο προσκήνιο με την κάπως μπερδεμένη ιστορία στο Λάγος της Νιγηρίας (δες το αμέσως προηγούμενο ποστ), το πλοίο μας ενεπλάκη πριν δύο μήνες (23 Οκτωβρίου 2018) και πάλι σε "ιστορία" με μεταφορά μεταναστών και λαθρέμπορους (???), αυτήν την φορά όμως κάνοντας το ακριβώς αντίθετο ταξίδι, από την Νιγηρία προς την Γκαμπόν. Περισσότερα διαφωτιστικά μπορεί να διαβάσει όποιος το επιθυμεί _εδώ_.

Από την ίδια πηγή και οι δύο παρακάτω φωτογραφίες.

timesinfos.com_23-10-2018_1.jpg__timesinfos.com_23-10-2018_2.jpg

----------

